# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  جولة عدستي فى مصـر

## Sanzio

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عاملين ايه ؟ انشلا تكونوا بخير يارب 
وانا قاعد زهقان انهاردة  قعدت اتفرج على الصور اللي اخدتها فى كل رحلة بطلعها خارج اسكندرية 
فا قلت فيها ايه لو اجيبها لكم هنا ؟ 
اكيد يعني مش فيها حاجه 
ما علينا 
انا هحط هنا صور من اللي عندي 
واي حد صور صورة فى مصر يجي ويحطها هنا 
نبتدي بقي 
نبتدي بإسكندرية طبعاً 


ميدان سـعد زغلول ( قريب من محطة الرمل) . 


سعد زغلول مفاوضات مع الحكومة البريطانية لاستقلال مصر ( ركزوا معايا فى اول صورة هتلاحظ النقش ده علي اليمين ) .



قلعه قايتباي 
اعتقد انها بعد المنشية بـ 2 كيلو وهي اصلاً مبنية مكان منارة الاسكندرية القديمه (إحدي عجائب الدنيا السبـع ) .

----------


## حمادو

جميلة الصور ماشاء الله
وفي انتظار جديدك من الصور عن كل مكان جميل في مصر...
بس انا ليا تعقيب بسيط جدا
هي مش انشلا..هي ان شاء الله على ما اعتقد ...

تقبل تحياتي ومنتظر باقي الصور الجميلة ان شاء الله

----------


## Sanzio

رجعت تاني ومع مكتبة الإسكندرية . 
معلش هغلس عليكم شوية بمدينتي اللي مجناني 
مكتبة الإســــكندرية 



تمثال لبطليموس الأول (323 - 285 قبل الميلاد)  . هتلاقوه فوق اللاند سكيب بتاع المكتبة فى الآخر  لو انت داخل من ناحية البحر . انما لو داخل من الشارع اللي جمب كلية الطب هيبقي اول حاجه تقابلك وانت داخل .



الكورة السودة الكبيرة ديه تبقي القبة الفلكية . بتدخل جوه تشوف افلام تسجيلية للفلك .



نقوش ابجدية بجميع لغات العالم 





فى جمب التمثال ده اشجار الزيتون الصغيرة ديه مزروعه علشان شعب فلسطين 



طالب مصري

----------


## Sanzio

> جميلة الصور ماشاء الله
> وفي انتظار جديدك من الصور عن كل مكان جميل في مصر...
> بس انا ليا تعقيب بسيط جدا
> هي مش انشلا..هي ان شاء الله على ما اعتقد ...
> 
> تقبل تحياتي ومنتظر باقي الصور الجميلة ان شاء الله


الف الف شكر لمرورك وتعقيبك 
هو بس يمكن اكون اتكلمت اسكندراني وانا مش واخد بالي بس احنا بنقولها بدل كلمة يارب . يعني كان قصدي يارب تكونوا بخير 
على العموم المرة اللي جايه هاخد بالي من كلامي 
الف شكر لمرورك يا حمادو وان شاء الله هفرجك على مصـر كلها انا والاعضاء اللي هيشاركوا ان شاء الله 
دمت بكل خير ،،

----------


## Sanzio

لســة احنا برضه فى اسكندرية 

بس المرة ديه فى المتحف الروماني 





ده المكان اللي كانوا بيقعدوا فيه يتفرجوا على العروض 
ليا انا قصه مع السلالم ديه .. بجري انا وصحابي ووقعت ودراعي الشمال اتكسر  ::(: 



ده ركن Pompey 




مش عارف انا بقي قصة التمثال المكسور ده , حاولت اسال حد بس ملقتش حد قدامي فى الوقت ده 



مقبرة رومانية 


كنت عند جيلاتي عزة وبنتمشي رايحين بحري قلنا ندخل السيالة . لقيت البيت ده طالع فى حواري السياله

----------


## حمادو

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييلة جدا الصورة الاخيرة بتاعة المبني الابيض دا
ماتعرفش اد ايه اشكال المباني دي وحشاني جدا جدا جدا

بصراحة تسلم ايديك على الصور
واعتبرني قاعد جنبك متابع كل الصور اللى تنزلها
تسلم ايديك وتسلم عدستك

----------


## Sanzio

والله انا مش عارف اقول لحضرتك ايه 
الف الف شكر لتشجيعي 
انا عندي صور كتير اخدتها فى الحسين للمباني القديمه الهشه ديه بس مكنتش هنزلها 
انما علشان حضرتك طلبتها والله لأنزلها 
كنت هبتدي بمعبد الكرنك بعد الاسكندرية 
بس هبتدي بالقاهره

----------


## Sanzio

ننزل بقي السوق  ( سوق زنانيري ) فى كليوباترا 
مهو انا من كليوباترا 








الصورة ديه من سوق وكالة اللمون فى المنشية 



وان شاء الله يا حمادو هنزل لك صور البيوت اللي طلبتها

----------


## Sanzio

يلا بينا بقي على القاهره 







اعلان على الطريق الصحراوي ( بصراحه كان نفسي فيها )  ::$: 

 ندخل بقي القلعه 


انا مش هقول حاجه على الصورة ديه لإن اكيد كل واحد ليه رأي خاص فى صورة العلم او العلم بمثابة ايه عنده والآراء كتير انا عارف ( ربنا يستر ) 
ما علينا نكمل يلا 


مسجد محمد علي فى القلعه 










منظر من فوق القلعه جميل ( ديه علشانك يا حمادو ) ويارب تعجبك . مش هقول انشلا تعجبك اهه  ::$:

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله موضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااا

وتعليقاتك كمان تحت الصور بصراحة كان فيه حاجات اول مرة اعرفها لما انت قولتها وتصويرك ما شاء الله جمييييييل 


وتخيل انا فيه حتت ولا عمرى سمعت عنها فى اسكندرية بس بجد ما شاء الله موضوع رائع

----------


## Sanzio

> ما شاء الله موضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> وتعليقاتك كمان تحت الصور بصراحة كان فيه حاجات اول مرة اعرفها لما انت قولتها وتصويرك ما شاء الله جمييييييل 
> 
> 
> وتخيل انا فيه حتت ولا عمرى سمعت عنها فى اسكندرية بس بجد ما شاء الله موضوع رائع


الدكتورة نسيبة 
الحلو هو مرورك  
وعلى فكرة فى صور كتير لإسكندرية كانت عندي مش عارف راحت فين هبقي انزلها تاني , يعني اسكندرية لسه مش خلصت هوجع دماغكم بيها

----------


## Sanzio

لســه احنا فى القاهره بس مع المساجد بقي 





مسجد الرفاعي 



مسجد ومدرسة ام السلطان شعبان 














الصور ديه معظمها فى الحسيني

----------


## Sanzio

بلكونة  من الطراز القديم ( فاكرين انتوا الحجات ديه طبعاً اللي كانت بتيجي فى افلام سي السيد )  ::  



مش لاقي تعليق على الزخرفة ديه

----------


## Sanzio

الزخرفة المرسومة ديه من سنة 1652

----------


## سموحة

جميله جدا الصور حقيقي روعه

تسلم ايدك

----------


## Sanzio

> جميله جدا الصور حقيقي روعه
> 
> تسلم ايدك


الجميل والله هو مرورك سموحة شكراً على احلي مرور  :M (32):

----------


## Sanzio

المقبرة ديه عند باب زويلة كنا ماشيين ولقينا فى دفن هيحصل 
ده الكلام اللي اقدر اقولة عن الصور ديه كلها 
كان فى صور كتيرة والله للمقبرة ديه بس مش لاقيهم

----------


## Sanzio

الناس والشارع 



مناقشة ؟  ولا ايه بالظبط ؟!!



عربية عيش ( لا تعليق ) 


بيتغدي  :: 


هيكمل شغل بقي 



احلي واشيك شيشة تشتريها من هناك  :: 



قالوا لي ان مفيش خروب فى القاهره وانا فعلا كل ما اروح لواحد بتاع عصير قصب يقول لي الخروب ده تلاقيه فى اسوان واسكندرية بس . امال ده بيعمل ايه عند العطار ؟ 
شكلكم يا بتوع القاهره مش بتعرفوا تعملوه  ::$: 


وجبة سريعه 


تؤام دول ؟ 



محاولة لركوب الميكروباص فى نص الشارع ،، هع السواق اشتري الشارع  ::

----------


## حمادو

مهما وصفت لك احساسي بالصور دي عمر الاحساس ماهايصول لك...
تعرف؟؟؟

اول مرة احس ان مصر وحشاني قوي ونفسي اشوفها تاني, بالرغم من انى كنت فيها من 4 شهور بس...
طول عمرنا هانفضل مصريين مهما سافرنا ورحنا...صورة واحدة او خبر واحد عن مصر يخلي دموعنا تنزل مننا زي الشلال ونفسنا نرحع لها ونقول لها سامحينا اننا بعدنا عنك.
مهما كنت عايش مع مين...مجرد انك تشوف وشوش الناس الطيبة دي لوحدها كنز.. ان انت تعيش معاهم وتحس بمشاكلهم ويحسوا بيك وتحس بالدفى حتى في عز الشتا...احساس عمرك ماتلاقيه في اي مكان تاني في الدنيا.


تصوير جميل جدا واختيار لمناظر رائعة...

----------


## Sanzio

خان الخليلي ( اصلاً انا بروح هناك علشان اروح الخان والاهرامات بس ) 





الدخول 







بموت انا فى حاجه اسمها تمر 


تسلم ايد اللي عمل الشغل ده 







معلش بقي انتوا عارفين ريحة البطاطا 



طلعت من البتاعه وهياكل 



عربية بطاطا تانيه بس ديه احلي شوية ( كنت بفكر اشتري واحده ) بس الحمد لله مسكت نفسي  :: 





مش عارف اروح فين من البطاطا انا

----------


## Sanzio

> مهما وصفت لك احساسي بالصور دي عمر الاحساس ماهايصول لك...
> تعرف؟؟؟
> 
> اول مرة احس ان مصر وحشاني قوي ونفسي اشوفها تاني, بالرغم من انى كنت فيها من 4 شهور بس...
> طول عمرنا هانفضل مصريين مهما سافرنا ورحنا...صورة واحدة او خبر واحد عن مصر يخلي دموعنا تنزل مننا زي الشلال ونفسنا نرحع لها ونقول لها سامحينا اننا بعدنا عنك.
> مهما كنت عايش مع مين...مجرد انك تشوف وشوش الناس الطيبة دي لوحدها كنز.. ان انت تعيش معاهم وتحس بمشاكلهم ويحسوا بيك وتحس بالدفى حتى في عز الشتا...احساس عمرك ماتلاقيه في اي مكان تاني في الدنيا.
> 
> 
> تصوير جميل جدا واختيار لمناظر رائعة...


والله يا حمادو انا دموعي نزلت وانا بقرا كلامك 
يا اخي مصر ديه لو غايب عنها يوم 
والله هتوحشك 
انزل بقي مصر وشوف الحجات ديه على الطبيعه ومش ترجع تاني كفاية غربة بقي 
مع العلم اني مسافر علشان اكمل دراسة برة مصر ومش عارف هعرف اكمل برة ولا لاء  بس 70% مش هقدر يعني شهرين وارجع اشم بحر اسكندرية وانزل على الشط وارفع البنطلون واقلع الشوز وامشي على الشط 
حجات كده حلو .. ما علينا مش عاوز اغيظك اكتر من كده
الف شكر لمتابعتك

----------


## Sanzio

الصور ديه كلها علشان خاطر العسـل حمادو 




بلكونه برضه قديمه من ايام سي السيد  :: 



قهوه للرجاله بس 



الحج ده نداني وانا بصور وقالي لو سمحت صورني 





مش اي حلواني ده خدوا بالكوا ( انا كنت شايف انه احسن واحد فى الشارع ده ) .




عربية منتظرة  :: 

جاهز للشغل 





الراجل ده تحفة كان قاعد على العربية وحاطط رجل على رجل وماشي عكس الطريق وبيشرب سيجارة وبيشاور للعربيات علشان يبعدوا عن الطريق بس معرفتش اصورة لإني كنت بغير البطارية 



معندهوش خروووووووب  ::(: 


قطه من نوع خااااص 


وقفت عند الراجل ده نص ساعه اتفرج عليه اسمه علي على فكرة  :: 


عندنا زي ديه فى اسكندرية بس فى المرسي ابو العبااس

----------


## Sanzio

يلا بينا بقي على الاهرامات 

نبتدي بهرم خوفو

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*موضوع تقيل فعلا ... تسلم ايدك بجد على الموضوع الجميل جدا 
و ماشاء الله تصويرك حلو اوي ... 

احلى صورة عجبتني :


ياريت ما تحرمناش من شغلك الجامد ده*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

بجد ما شاء الله صور روعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا مع انى كنت قاعدة فى مصر بس بجد والله انا شوفت مصر شكل تانى من خلال صورك

بس ايه الحكمة فى تصوير المقابر؟؟ والراجل اللى قالك صوره ده شكله ما شاء الله تحفة ربنا يديله الصحة 

بجد ماشاء الله لو عندك صور تانية نزلها 

بس انا عندى سؤال صغير كده وانت ماشى بتصور الناس والشارع كده محدش بيعلق على اللى بتعمله؟

----------


## Sanzio

> *موضوع تقيل فعلا ... تسلم ايدك بجد على الموضوع الجميل جدا 
> و ماشاء الله تصويرك حلو اوي ... 
> 
> احلى صورة عجبتني :
> 
> 
> ياريت ما تحرمناش من شغلك الجامد ده*


الف شكر ضابط لمرورك 
وخد مني الصورة ديه لمنظر الغروب فى اسكندرية بالتحديد عند اللسان اللي فى جليم وياريت تعجبك 



وان شاء الله باقي الصور تعجبك 
ودمت بكل خير ،،

----------


## Sanzio

> بجد ما شاء الله صور روعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا انا مع انى كنت قاعدة فى مصر بس بجد والله انا شوفت مصر شكل تانى من خلال صورك
> 
> بس ايه الحكمة فى تصوير المقابر؟؟ والراجل اللى قالك صوره ده شكله ما شاء الله تحفة ربنا يديله الصحة 
> 
> بجد ماشاء الله لو عندك صور تانية نزلها 
> 
> بس انا عندى سؤال صغير كده وانت ماشى بتصور الناس والشارع كده محدش بيعلق على اللى بتعمله؟


الف شكر دكتورة لمرورك ومتابعتك للصور وبحمد ربنا انها عجبت ناس لكن معدودين فى المنتدي . 
لو حضرتك عاوزة تحسي بمصر اوي وتحسي انك فى مصر ( مصـر بتاعت زمان ) اللي اهلها كانوا بيخافوا على بعض وكأنهم عائلة واحده والناس طيبة وغلبانه وعلى قد حالهم زي ما كنا بنشوفهم فى الافلام .. روحي المناطق الشعبية زي ما انا بعمل . واحلي صور واحلي مناظر تاخديها من هناك لإن الناس هناك بتتعامل على طبيعتها . ومفيش احلي من الطبيعه . 
هقول لحضرتك على حاجه . انا شاب وصغير اوعي حد يفتكر اني فوق الـ 20 سنه ولا حاجه  ::@:  
وكنت فاكر ان العمر لسه قدامي طويل وقليل اوي من الشباب اللي بيتوفوا فى السن الصغير واكترهم بيبقي حوادث . انما اللي توفي ده شاب واصغر مني وقالوا انه كان قاعد مع صحابه بيضحك وفجأه حصل اللي حصل . وانا اصلا عمري ما دخلت مقابر  انما زي ما قلت واحنا ماشيين فى باب زويلة الواد عاطف قالي ده في دفن تعالي نشوف بيتم ازاى  ::$:  
وبالمرة علشان الواحد يتعظ يعني ويتقي الله شوية . 
حكاية الناس ديه بقي مشكلة . كل ما آخد صورة واحد يجي يكلمني ويقول لي ليه ؟ لو سائح ومن برة مصر هنقول ماشي انما انت مصري !!! 
بقول لهم صحفي وبعمل تدريب  ::$:  
واول صورة اخدتها فى خان الخليلي كانت الصورة ديه 



صاحب المحل جه وقالي انت استأذنت ؟ وحسيت انه هيضرب  ::   قلت له مكنش فى حد جوه علشان استاذن وبعدين ديه صورة . قالي " مهو مش ببلاش يا حلو " وانا بصراحه مش بحب المشاكل قلت له عاوز كام " عاوز اخلص انا واهرب بسرعه  ::  "  قالي 50 جنية قلت له ولا تزعل وبطلع الفلوس وهديها له قالي ياعم انا بهزر  ::   وسألته بقي لوز عاوز اروح المنطقه الفلانية منين  ؟ وشرح لي شوارع الخان كلها . مش عارف شكله كان عاوزني اشتري حاجه بس اصلا مش اشتريت . 

ودية صورة مني لحضرتك 



لسه فى هرم خفرع وشوية صور كده للقاهره وبعدين هنروح على اسوان  وادفو و والكرنك  ومعبد فيلة  والاقصر . وطبعاً انا اخدتها من القاهره لأسوان فى مركب . من القاهره لأسوان على النيل وبصراحه احلي صور اخدتها كانت على النيل وفى الاقصر 

وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم

----------


## Maruko

ماشاء الله على الصور 

بجد تحفة جدا

والصور عجبتني جدا بالذات 

صور الاسكندرية 


انا بحب اسكندرية جدا 

وبستنى الاجازات عشان انزل اسكندرية 

بس للاسف مش بروحها كل سنة على فترات متباعدة 

وانت بجد بالصور دي انا حسيت اني رحت هناك

الايام دي اليرجعهالي تاني اديله نص عمري 

تسلم علة الصور يا كلماتك الحاني

تقبل تحياتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## Sanzio

> ماشاء الله على الصور 
> 
> بجد تحفة جدا
> 
> والصور عجبتني جدا بالذات 
> 
> صور الاسكندرية 
> 
> 
> ...


نورتيني والله شيري 
وتنوري اسكندرية فى اي وقت وشدي حيلك بقي فى الامتحانات علشان تنزلي لنا اجازة فى اسكندرية ..
ودول شوية صور لإسكندرية لعيون الاسماعلاوية وخصوصاً شيري  ::  















وان شاء الله فى فيديولاسكندرية على البحر

----------


## Sanzio

هرم خفرع

----------


## Sanzio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...65FC9E&index=0

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

ماشاء الله يا كلماتك الحاني .. ماشاء الله عليك ..

الصور جدا رائعة .. وكمان التعليقات هههههههههه بجد تحفة ..

انا عجبتني كل الصور .. 

صور الاسكندرية .. وصور القاهرة والمساجد والقلعة .. وكمان الحارات القديمة وهرم خفرع .. 

نفسي ازور الاماكن دي كلها ..  بجد صور تحفة هههههه

بس قولي..سؤال بريييييييييييييييييييييء

هل انت تخاف من المرتفعات ههههههههههه؟؟

بجد شكرا على الصور .. ولو في تاني نزلها خلينا نشوفها .. ياليت كمان تنزل صور الاسكندرية ..  ::$: 

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> ماشاء الله يا كلماتك الحاني .. ماشاء الله عليك ..
> 
> الصور جدا رائعة .. وكمان التعليقات هههههههههه بجد تحفة ..
> 
> انا عجبتني كل الصور .. 
> 
> صور الاسكندرية .. وصور القاهرة والمساجد والقلعة .. وكمان الحارات القديمة وهرم خفرع .. 
> ...


نورتيني والله emerald

ادعي بس ربنا وتنزلي تشوفي الحجات ديه كلها ان شاء الله 
هتنوريها اكيد 
وبالنسبة للسؤال لاء مش بخاف من المرتفعات .  لإني اتعودت عليها 
والعفو  وان شاء الله  لما ابقي فاضي بس شوية هنزل وآخد لحضرتك صور فى اسكندرية كلها . 
فى رعاية الله ،،

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...

كلماتك ألحاني...بجد صور جميلة جداً جداً تسلم إيدك....أنا لسة ماشفتش كل الصور...بس الصور اللي شفتها تحفة بجد..

حقيقي  حقيقي تسلم إيدك...

تحياتي....

*

----------


## Sanzio

> *
> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...
> 
> كلماتك ألحاني...بجد صور جميلة جداً جداً تسلم إيدك....أنا لسة ماشفتش كل الصور...بس الصور اللي شفتها تحفة بجد..
> 
> حقيقي  حقيقي تسلم إيدك...
> 
> تحياتي....
> 
> *


الجميل هو مرورك الاول  شعاع من نور فى احد موضوعاتي 
ان شاء الله تكملي باقي الصور 

فى رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Sanzio

*















اظن بعد اللف ده كله بقينا جعانين .. كفاية اني مسكت نفسي قدام البطاطا 



ونحلي كمان 

كده بقي تبقي رحلة القاهره واسكندرية خلصت 

الرحلة اللي جاية بقي على النيل للأقصر وأسـوان*

----------


## سموحة

> مهما وصفت لك احساسي بالصور دي عمر الاحساس ماهايصول لك...
> تعرف؟؟؟
> 
> اول مرة احس ان مصر وحشاني قوي ونفسي اشوفها تاني, بالرغم من انى كنت فيها من 4 شهور بس...
> طول عمرنا هانفضل مصريين مهما سافرنا ورحنا...صورة واحدة او خبر واحد عن مصر يخلي دموعنا تنزل مننا زي الشلال ونفسنا نرحع لها ونقول لها سامحينا اننا بعدنا عنك.
> مهما كنت عايش مع مين...مجرد انك تشوف وشوش الناس الطيبة دي لوحدها كنز.. ان انت تعيش معاهم وتحس بمشاكلهم ويحسوا بيك وتحس بالدفى حتى في عز الشتا...احساس عمرك ماتلاقيه في اي مكان تاني في الدنيا.
> 
> 
> تصوير جميل جدا واختيار لمناظر رائعة...


انا مش هزود حاجه علي اللي قاله حمادو حقيقي جميل جدا
وحسستني بجد ان في حاجه نقصاني عشان انا بره بلدي
يارب ارجع لها

تسلم ايدك يا كلماتك الحاني حقيقي الصور تحفه

----------


## moharam1

بسم الله ما شاء الله

في اول مشاركة لي بجد على موضوع يحمل حدوته مصرية جميلة بجد

احلى ما فيها الشعب والتعايش مع الناس

طرق بسيطة للحياة مافيش اجمل من كدا

سيناريو جميل جدا يا .. كلماتك ألحاني

تسلم ايدك

----------


## Sanzio

> انا مش هزود حاجه علي اللي قاله حمادو حقيقي جميل جدا
> وحسستني بجد ان في حاجه نقصاني عشان انا بره بلدي
> يارب ارجع لها
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا كلماتك الحاني حقيقي الصور تحفه


طبعاً  اللي قاله حمادو كفاية اوي 
ان شاء الله هترجعي لها انتي وكل اللي مغترب عنها 
تسلمي لمرورك ياعسـل كمان مرة

----------


## Sanzio

> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> 
> في اول مشاركة لي بجد على موضوع يحمل حدوته مصرية جميلة بجد
> 
> احلى ما فيها الشعب والتعايش مع الناس
> 
> طرق بسيطة للحياة مافيش اجمل من كدا
> 
> سيناريو جميل جدا يا .. كلماتك ألحاني
> ...


محرم 
انا يسعدني ان اول مشاكرة لك تكون فى احد موضوعاتي  
الف شكر لمرورك الطيب ..

فى رعاية الله ،،

----------


## Maruko

_احنا كدة هنحسدك ونقول انك مقضيها اسكندرية والقاهرة وبتاع 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالا خلى بالك من نفسك وعلق الخرزة الزرقاء 

بس بجد الصور حلوة قوي 

وابقى احدفلي كرنبة  بس واحدة مورقة كدة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




تقبل تحياتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_

----------


## Sanzio

[CENTER]


> _احنا كدة هنحسدك ونقول انك مقضيها اسكندرية والقاهرة وبتاع 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يالا خلى بالك من نفسك وعلق الخرزة الزرقاء 
> 
> بس بجد الصور حلوة قوي 
> 
> وابقى احدفلي كرنبة  بس واحدة مورقة كدة 
> ...


ليه بس كده  ده حتي انا غلباان  ::$:  
5
5
5
5
5
  نورتي والله شيري 
خدي دول هديه مني ليكي

----------


## Sanzio

رحلة على النيل 
وأعذروني بسبب الكتابة على الصور 








ده المركب النهري المفروض يعني انه حديث 



شكل الفلوكة عجبني مع الغروب 



اظن ده معرض سجاد على ضفاف النيل  ::  




الصورة ديه لحمادو

----------


## سموحة

صور جميله اوي ياكلماتك الحاني حقيقي حسستني بصور دي ولاول مره اني حقيقي وبجد عاوزه اعبش واموت فمصر
حقيقي الصور رائعه
تسلم ايدك

وانا لو مش فيها رزاله صور زي الحاجات اللي في الاول الزخارف والحاجات دي يعني الثريات لاني بحبها جدا

ومرسي مقدما

----------


## Sanzio

> صور جميله اوي ياكلماتك الحاني حقيقي حسستني بصور دي ولاول مره اني حقيقي وبجد عاوزه اعبش واموت فمصر
> حقيقي الصور رائعه
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> وانا لو مش فيها رزاله صور زي الحاجات اللي في الاول الزخارف والحاجات دي يعني الثريات لاني بحبها جدا
> 
> ومرسي مقدما


سموحة ياقمر نورتي 
اي حد يتمني انه يعيش ويموت فى مصر وميطلعش منها بس للاسف محدش بيحس بقيمة مصر غير لما يطلع منها 
بالنسبة للصورة اللي طلبتيها  حاضر هشوف عندي صور لزخارف فى المساجد 
وديه صورة مني ليكي لحد ما اجيب لك الصور اللي طلبتيها 



صورة الفلوكة ديه فى اسوان " لعيون سموحـة "

----------


## زيزى على

:M (11):   :M (11):   :M (11):  كلماتك الحانى
قد ايه موضوعك رائع بيرجع سنين العمر والزكريات ده غير نظرتك الفنيه فى التصوير للشخصيات وكذلك الاحساس بها .  :M (12):  بعد قراءة الموضوع باكمله وخاصه انى عاشقه لمصرنا الغاليه وكل اللى اتكتب فى الموضوع لا يسعنى الا أقول انى فى انتظار المزيد من الصور
يا ترى حتشتغل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لانك فنان ::

----------


## Sanzio

حلوة اوي الصورة ديه

----------


## Sanzio

> كلماتك الحانى
> قد ايه موضوعك رائع بيرجع سنين العمر والزكريات ده غير نظرتك الفنيه فى التصوير للشخصيات وكذلك الاحساس بها .  بعد قراءة الموضوع باكمله وخاصه انى عاشقه لمصرنا الغاليه وكل اللى اتكتب فى الموضوع لا يسعنى الا أقول انى فى انتظار المزيد من الصور
> يا ترى حتشتغل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لانك فنان


الفاضلة زيزي علي 

الف شكر لمرورك . والله انا فرحان ان الصور اهه بدأت تعجب الناس 
وانتظري حضرتك المزيد 
بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك انا ناوي اشتغل ايه !! 
انا ان شاء الله ناوي اكون صحفي والله الموفق

----------


## سموحة

كلماتك الحاني انا مش عارفه اقلك ايه 
حقيقي خانني التعبير في وصف 
الاحساس اللي انا حساه
الصور جميله ومعناها اجمل
ومرسي علي الصوره اللي هديتهالي 
حقيقي جميله اوي
تسلم ايدك
ويارب يوفقك في الصحافه او في اي مهنه انت عاوزها

----------


## moharam1

والله ابداع فعلا

جولة جميلة ومشوقة 

بنكرر الشكر كلمات الحاني

دمت بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك 
تصوير جميل جدا جدا
 :y:

----------


## Sanzio

> كلماتك الحاني انا مش عارفه اقلك ايه 
> حقيقي خانني التعبير في وصف 
> الاحساس اللي انا حساه
> الصور جميله ومعناها اجمل
> ومرسي علي الصوره اللي هديتهالي 
> حقيقي جميله اوي
> تسلم ايدك
> ويارب يوفقك في الصحافه او في اي مهنه انت عاوزها


لا تقولي ولا تزيدي سموحة 
كفاية انك منوراني هنا 
والف شكر لدعواتك وآمين يارب . 



الف شكر لمرورك ياعسل
فى رعاية الله ،،

----------


## Sanzio

> والله ابداع فعلا
> 
> جولة جميلة ومشوقة 
> 
> بنكرر الشكر كلمات الحاني
> 
> دمت بخير


استاذ محرم . الف شكر لمرورك العطر والحمد لله ان الجولة نالت اعجاب حضرتك وعلى فكرة لسه رحلتي فى مصر ما خلصت .. وانتظر البقية حضرتك وباقي الاعضاء اللي متابعين . 

فى رعاية الله ,,, 


على فكرة ديه محطة بنزين على النيل  ::

----------


## Sanzio

> تسلم أيدك 
> تصوير جميل جدا جدا


الاستاذ الفاضل ابن البلد . منورني والله حضرتك بمرورك المميز الجميل 

 

متحف الفن الاسلامي


مسجد على النيل

----------


## Sanzio



----------


## mr_virus

ما شاء الله حلوين جدا 

فى انتظار بقية الصور

----------


## Sanzio

> ما شاء الله حلوين جدا 
> 
> فى انتظار بقية الصور


والله الحلو هو مرورك الاول فى احد موضوعاتي Mr virus  
تسلم لمرورك يا غالي

----------


## سموحة

حقيقي ياكلماتك الحاني 
انا تعبت من كتر الكلام والكتابه 
والتعليق لان بجد مهما قلت وعلقت 
مش هيوفيك ولا هيوفي الحور الجميله دي حقها
ومهما قلت عن التصوير الرائع بتاعك 
هكون ظلمتك ومش وفيتك حقك في التصوير الجميل دا
تسلم ايدك
ويوفقك يارب في دراستك وفي حياتك.

----------


## florensa

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اية الجمال دا لا بجد تحفة اهنيك والله على الصور دى 

بجد بجد الصور حلوة اوى 

بس بصراحة مش مصدقة معقول انت اللى صورتها مش ممكن

بس لو انت تبقى بجد هايل يعنى

تقبل تحياتى 

فلورنســـــــــــــــــــــــا*

----------


## Sanzio

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اية الجمال دا لا بجد تحفة اهنيك والله على الصور دى 
> 
> بجد بجد الصور حلوة اوى 
> 
> بس بصراحة مش مصدقة معقول انت اللى صورتها مش ممكن
> 
> بس لو انت تبقى بجد هايل يعنى
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر فلورنســـــــــــــــــــــــا لمرورك الكريم 

لاء صدقي حضرتك . انا اللي مصور وهثبت للي مش مصدق ان انا اللي مصور بس لما اخلص امتحاناتي زي ما الاخ حمادو عمل للي كان مش مصدق انه اللي مصور الصور  اللي كان حاطتها فى موضوع اجمل صور قمت بتصويرها  ::  
اخلص بس من امتحاناتي وافضي لكم 
فى رعاية الله ،،

----------


## nariman

أخى الكريم ....أظنك مللت كلمات الاطراء والاعجاب بصورك...فعلا شئ رائع تسلم ايدك

----------


## فهد مصر

اخى انا عاجز عن الكتابة للتعبير عن مدة سعادتى 

عن الصور الجميلة 

وخاصة اسكندرية حبيبتى

مشكور يا قلبى

----------


## Maruko

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته 

سلمت يداك اخي على الصور

كل صورة ماشاء الله عليك احلى من القبلها 



موهبتك دي هتساعدك في الصحافة 

هتوفر تمن المصور 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تقبل تحياتىىىىىىىىىىىىىى_

----------


## Sanzio

> أخى الكريم ....أظنك مللت كلمات الاطراء والاعجاب بصورك...فعلا شئ رائع تسلم ايدك


اختي الفاضلة ناريمان 
شكراً لمرورك الكريم . بس انا ما مللت من كلمات الاطراء بالعكس . انا بفرح وبيكون عندي حماس اكتر للتصوير 
تسلمي ناريمان كمان مرة لمرورك 
تحياتي العطرة لك 
فى رعاية الله

----------


## Sanzio

> اخى انا عاجز عن الكتابة للتعبير عن مدة سعادتى 
> 
> عن الصور الجميلة 
> 
> وخاصة اسكندرية حبيبتى
> 
> مشكور يا قلبى


اخي الفاضل فهـد 
يكفي فقط مرورك الكريم 
الف شكر لمرورك 
فى رعاية الله ,,

----------


## Sanzio

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته 
> 
> سلمت يداك اخي على الصور
> 
> كل صورة ماشاء الله عليك احلى من القبلها 
> 
> 
> 
> موهبتك دي هتساعدك في الصحافة 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيري منوراني والله 

مين قالك اني هوفر تمن الصور . استني بس عليا 
هتلاقي سعر الصور ارتفع  ::   هيبقي اغلي من اللحمة  ::  
 تحياتي العطرة لك شيري 
فى رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Sanzio

ادفو سنة 2003  كانت احلي رحلة والله 


رحنا معبد حورس بالحنطور  ::   بس نصيحة يعني بلاش الحنطور هناك لإنه غالي  ::(: 
تاكسي اوفر  ::  



بوابة معبد حورس . بصراحة يعني لما وقفت قدامها حسيت اني صغيييير اوي  وحسيت بفخامة المكان وعظمته 













ارقام وحروف بالانجليزي ايام الفراعنه " حاجه حلوة خالص "  ::   مش كده ولا ايه  ::  













لسه فى صور تانيه للمعبد بس الاسكانر عندي خلص  ::(:  
نكمل فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله 
فى رعاية الله واتمني ان المجموعه ديه تعجبكم

----------


## Egyptian eagle

صديقي العزيز /

رااااااااااااااااائع جدا ...


  فعلا صور جميلة جدا لمصر و مجهود غاية في الروعة بالفعل ...


  أحييك بشدة عليه ...

  تقبل أرق تحياتي على الصور الجميلة بالفعل ...

----------


## Sanzio

> صديقي العزيز /
> 
> رااااااااااااااااائع جدا ...
> 
> 
>   فعلا صور جميلة جدا لمصر و مجهود غاية في الروعة بالفعل ...
> 
> 
>   أحييك بشدة عليه ...
> ...


 بل الرائع هو مرورك يا صديقي عودة حميده 
الف شكر حبيبي لمرورك الكريم 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## سموحة

حقيقي ياكلماتك الحاني

انا مش لاقيه كلام يعبر 

عن جمال وروعه الصور دي

ربنا يوفقك انشاءالله 

وتجبلنا احسن واحسن

تسلم ايدك

----------


## حنـــــان

الموضوع فكرته جميلة جدا والصور كلها حلوة قوي.
أنا بقى طبعا لازم اسالك سؤال ونفسي أعرف اجابته...
ايه نوع الكاميرا اللي بتستخدمها بالظبط؟ عشان أنا عندي واحدة أول ما جبتها كانت جميلة بس دلوقتي الصور بتطلع مزغللة ومش عارفه أعمل فيها ايه عشان أصلحها... وقول لي بقى عشان عندي لك أسئلة تانية معلش حتقل عليك.
بس الموضوع فعلا في منتهى الروعة... تسلم ايدك وفي انتظار المزيد منك دائما.

----------


## Sanzio

> حقيقي ياكلماتك الحاني
> 
> انا مش لاقيه كلام يعبر 
> 
> عن جمال وروعه الصور دي
> 
> ربنا يوفقك انشاءالله 
> 
> وتجبلنا احسن واحسن
> ...


الف شكر سموحة لمرورك الطيب ومتابعتك للصور 
الف شكر لدعائك الطيب 
فى امان الله

----------


## زيزى على

تسلم ايديك صور رائعه

----------


## Sanzio

> الموضوع فكرته جميلة جدا والصور كلها حلوة قوي.
> أنا بقى طبعا لازم اسالك سؤال ونفسي أعرف اجابته...
> ايه نوع الكاميرا اللي بتستخدمها بالظبط؟ عشان أنا عندي واحدة أول ما جبتها كانت جميلة بس دلوقتي الصور بتطلع مزغللة ومش عارفه أعمل فيها ايه عشان أصلحها... وقول لي بقى عشان عندي لك أسئلة تانية معلش حتقل عليك.
> بس الموضوع فعلا في منتهى الروعة... تسلم ايدك وفي انتظار المزيد منك دائما.


الجميل هو مرورك حنـــــــان وسعيد جدا ان الصور عجبت حضرتك 
الكاميرا والعدسة المستخدمه
 Canon 400 D
Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS

والله حضرتك ده بيعتمد على نوع الكاميرا بتاعت حضرتك وفيها مانع اهتزاز و لاء ؟  وعلى صناعتها . والخوف الاكثر لو نوع كاميرة حضرتك كويس ووقعت منك وممكن يكون العيب اثناء التصوير بتكون ايد حضرتك مش ثابته او واقفه عى جسم مش ثابت .. إلخ . 
ولو الكاميرا ياباني او الماني او ايطالي  . يبقي ياريت حضرتك تبعتيها للتوكيل لو لسه الضمان شغال ولو مش شغال ابعتيها لمحل تصوير يكون كويس . بس الافضل تقولي لي مواصفات الكاميرا بتاعت حضرتك لي الاول " احتمال اساعد " 
ومنتظر باقي اسئله حضرتك 
فى امان الله

----------


## Sanzio

> تسلم ايديك صور رائعه


الاخت زيزي 
الف شكر لمرورك الكريم لتاني مرة ومتابعتك لباقي الصور 
فى رعاية الله

----------


## حنـــــان

canon powershot SD600
دي كاميرتي وماوقعتش ولا حاجة بس أنا كنت غيرت في ال settings شويه وبعدها معرفتش أصور صورة عدلة زي الأول! أنا مخلياها على الاوتوماتيك والاتوماتيك زووم دلوقتي والصورة مش حكاية انها مهزوزة لكن بتطلع مشوشة والمفروض انها 6 ميجابيكسل يعني جودة الصورة المفروض تبقى عاليه قوي فمش عارفه ايه اللي عملته غلط بالظبط.

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="2 70"]
*بجد تحفه يا كلمتاك الحاني صورك ما شاء الله تجنننننننننننننننن وصور اسكندريه حلوة قوي انت كنت هتخلي دموعي تنزل اسكندريه وحشتني ومصر كلها وحشتني خالص بجد بجد تسلم ايدك ويخلي كاميرتك وعيونك الي بتختار وبتنقي احسن الابدعات تحياتي لك* 
[/frame]

----------


## Sanzio

> canon powershot SD600
> دي كاميرتي وماوقعتش ولا حاجة بس أنا كنت غيرت في ال settings شويه وبعدها معرفتش أصور صورة عدلة زي الأول! أنا مخلياها على الاوتوماتيك والاتوماتيك زووم دلوقتي والصورة مش حكاية انها مهزوزة لكن بتطلع مشوشة والمفروض انها 6 ميجابيكسل يعني جودة الصورة المفروض تبقى عاليه قوي فمش عارفه ايه اللي عملته غلط بالظبط.


طيب الحمد لله انها ما وقعت . 
لازم يعني تلعبي فيها   ::(:  
طيب اللي عملتيه كده تمام حضرتك بقي دوري علي زر ريست  علشان ترجع زي ما كانت وجربي وقولي لي ايه الاخبار

----------


## Sanzio

> [frame="2 70"]
> *بجد تحفه يا كلمتاك الحاني صورك ما شاء الله تجنننننننننننننننن وصور اسكندريه حلوة قوي انت كنت هتخلي دموعي تنزل اسكندريه وحشتني ومصر كلها وحشتني خالص بجد بجد تسلم ايدك ويخلي كاميرتك وعيونك الي بتختار وبتنقي احسن الابدعات تحياتي لك* 
> [/frame]


اختي الفاضلة مي 
الف شكر لمرورك الطيب 
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك . وان شاء الله ترجعي لنا اسكندرية قريب وبسلامة 
فى امان الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

صور رائعة 
وفعلا جميله جدا

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

:M:   مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــصر وحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشتني  :M:  

وانا مش هضيف حاجه على كلام سموحه وحمادو لان كلهم اثر فيه 


>>>>>>>>>>انت محترف تصوير   وبتمنالك التقدم ديما

مستنيه منك صور اكتر لمصر *(@_@)*

----------


## Sanzio

> صور رائعة 
> وفعلا جميله جدا


بل الرائع هو مرورك يا سيدي الفاضل 
الف شكر لمرورك إســكندراني 
فى اماان الله

----------


## Sanzio

> مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــصر وحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشتني  
> 
> وانا مش هضيف حاجه على كلام سموحه وحمادو لان كلهم اثر فيه 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>انت محترف تصوير   وبتمنالك التقدم ديما
> 
> مستنيه منك صور اكتر لمصر *(@_@)*


منوراني ملك 
الف الف شكر لمرورك وان شاء الله ترجعي لنا مصر انتي وكل المغتربين عنها 
فى امان الله

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## Sanzio

العفو محمد..
الف شكر لمرورك .واتممني ان الصور  تكون عجبتك .
فى امان الله ..

----------


## alshooli

ممتازه جدا وفقك الله

----------


## Sanzio

الف شكر لمرورك alshooli 
فى امان الله..

----------


## Sanzio

رجعت لكم من جديد مع باقي الصور وآسف للتأخير . 

نكمل معبد حورس بقي

----------


## Sanzio

وطبعاً مش نسيت الناس .  

تعالوا بقي نتمشي شوية فى الشوارع .

















انا كده خلصت .
فاضل بس وادي الملوك 

فى امان الله جميعاً .

----------


## زيزى على

صور جميله جداااااااااااااااااااا 
تسلم ايديك وخصوصا الوشوش السمر المعبره

----------


## Sanzio

> صور جميله جداااااااااااااااااااا 
> تسلم ايديك وخصوصا الوشوش السمر المعبره


*الجميل هو مرورك اخت زيزي . الف شكر لمرورك ومتابعتك للصور . وانتظري البقية فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله . 
فى امان الله .*

----------


## زيزى على

بقالك كتير مقمتش بجوله 
مستنيين الصور الجميله

----------


## قلب مصر

جميلة قوي الجولات يا sanzio  :f: 
عجبتني قوي الصور وفعلا كلها مميزة 
الف شكر على الجولات وفي انتظار جولات جديدة بالموضوع

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
صور وجولات رائعه جدا واضح انك محترف يصوير ولست هاو فقط لانك تبحث عن التعبير فى الصوره بدقه اكثر من التصوير نفسه
فى انتظار المزيد وفقك الله
مع تحياتى

----------


## aynad

*الصور فظييييعة يا سانزيو 
والللي عجبني اكتر صور اسكندرية
كنت بدقق اوي في الصور يمكن اكووون ماشية ولا حاجة ههههههههههههههههه
ياريت تصور  البيوووت في بحري لان انا اصلا من بحري 
وحشتني اسكندرية اوووووووي
تسلم ايدك يارب*

----------


## Sanzio

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
امي الفاضلة زيزي علي 
انا والله مشغول اليومين دول خالص 
بعيد عن حضرتك مذاكرة 
بس فى مفاجأه جايه وفى موضوع منفصل 

ام البنات 
طب اقول امي الفاضلة ولا حضرتك ام البنات بس واحنا لاء  ؟؟ مش دة موضوعنا . هقول برضه امي الفاضلة .. والله حضرتك انا غاوي تصوير من وانا صغير ورسم كمان بس محدش قالي قبل كده اني محترف إطلاقاً بالعكس 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده مفيش حد من صحابي بيعجبه ذوقي فى التصوير ، لإني بصور زي ما حضرتك شايفه كده 
ممكن اي حد يدخل ويقول ده تصوير عشوائي 
طول ما هو ماشي عمال يصور ومش عارف بيصور ايه ولا بيهبب ايه 
ايه ياعم الناس اللي انت مصورها ديه ؟ 
ديه مناظر ؟ 
ايه المناطق اللي بتروح فيها ديه وتقعد تصور فيها ؟ 
ههههههههههههههههههههه ده كمان هنا سيادتك كان فى شوية هجوم عليا من بعض الاعضاء علشان صورت احياء شعبية فى القاهره وقالوا لي اني كده بشوه صورة مصر فى المنتدي .. واي حد عاوز يطلع كلمه علي مصر مش كويسة هيجيب الصور بتاعتك . 
ممكن يكون السبب ده اللي خلاني امتنع اني انزل صور تاني هنا .
ويامسهل كده انزل شوية صور قريب وان شاء الله تعجبكم وهتكون فى موضوع منفصل 



اينااااد 
مش عارف اقول لحضرتك ايه 
بس المنتدي كان وحشك 
هو انا اللي كنت غايب ولا حضرتك ؟ 
مش عارف بقي بس علشان يمكن مكنتش بشوفك هنا كتير داخل المواضيع ؟ 
ما عليناااا 
انا آسف للتأخير يافندم والله 
بس تعرفي 
ومن غير ما تقولي 
انا فعلا كنت فى بحري الاسبوع اللي فات بس مصورتش بيوت كتير 
كانت اكتر صور على البحر وصورتين تلاته لكذا بيت كده والمرسي ابو العباس والمراجيح اللي هناك والترام اللي فى بحري الي ورا البيوت ديه اللي بيعدي من عند قهوة فاروق .. 
انتظري ان شاء الله الصور فى مووضوع منفصل
وفى امان الله جميعاً وعذورني علي التأخير

----------


## زيزى على

الابن العزيز زانسو
ربنا معاك ويوفقك ان شاء الله
بعد اسبوع حاكون فى مصر وبرضه حاتابع
تحياتى ودعواتى

----------


## Sanzio

الام الفاضلة زيزي .. 
انا بالفعل عملت المفاجأه اللي وعدت حضرتك بيها الصبح .. 
حوالي 300 صورة للإسكندرية 
والموضوع فى نفس القاعة . وان شاء الله هتعجب حضرتك 
وتنوري مصر كلها يافندم . 
فى امان الله

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

بجد تسلم الكاميرا وايدك ولمستك الفنيه انت اخذتنى فى جواله بجد رضته فى قلبى الروح وفكرتنى برحالات المدرسه والجامعه الله يبارك فيك بجد شكرا وكل عيد وعام وانت طيب جاسره

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وطبعاً مش نسيت الناس . 
> 
> تعالوا بقي نتمشي شوية فى الشوارع . 
> 
>  
>  
>  
>  
>  
> ...


*عزيزىSanzio*
*لماذا لا أرى صورك ...أين الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
 :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:Shokran:  *يا عزيزى سانزيو*
*رحلتك أمتعتنى حقا*

----------


## اسكندرانية 100%

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الصور جميلة جدا........

و في انتظار البقية..........

تحياتي......

----------

